# Cu-Avana Robusto (maduro) Cigar Review - Better Than the Natural



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of maduros, probably only about 15% of my humidor is made up of maddies. Imagine my surprise when I smoked the Cu-Avana maduro r...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Robusto (maduro) Cigar Review - Better Than the Natural


----------

